# Can anyone please identify this insert?



## Jeffg330 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi all, first time posting here. Just moved from Miami to Arkansas and purchased home with this insert and free standing wood stove downstairs. I'd love to find an owners manual if at all possible,anyone ever see one of these? The home is 30 years old and I have no idea when this insert was installed. 

I've never used a stove or fireplace before, I've learned so much from reading on this great forum, 
thank you


----------



## mellow (Jan 2, 2013)

That is an interesting one, I can see that Golden Glow used to make stoves but they are no longer around. If you could pull it out and look at the tag on the back of it that should help, hopefully it still has one. The surround should come off easy.  Kind of looks like a Fisher.


----------



## Jeffg330 (Jan 2, 2013)

mellow said:


> That is an interesting one, I can see that Golden Glow used to make stoves but they are no longer around. If you could pull it out and look at the tag on the back of it that should help, hopefully it still has one. The surround should come off easy.  Kind of looks like a Fisher.



Thnx mellow. There is no tag on the back but the metal inside the door is stamped "golden glow hot springs Ar"  as you said they are no longer in business. 

Their are two levers at the bottom, do you think they are both for controlling damper? When opened they reveal a small screened section. Trying to figure out exactly what they are both for.....anyone?


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Jan 2, 2013)

Don't know but it looks to be in good shape - are those heat vents on the side, outside the surround?  Does it have a stainless steel pipe going to the roof?  I looks to be a professional installation, not a "slammer" - year ago, and maybe still where the building codes are few and/or not inforced people used to sell an insert one could simply slip into their fireplace opening and just dump the smoke into the open masonry flu - that's what I had before I installed the Quadrafire Insert a few years back.


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Jan 2, 2013)

On the lever question.  It is my experience that most stoves/inserts have two air controls.  One for starting the fire and one for regulating the rate of burn. The one that is for starting the fire makes lots of oxygen available (my QFire has what we call a shootgun air feed that comes into the back of the firebox at about fire level) and needs to be shut down after the fire is going . The other (my QFire had air tubes running across the top of the firebox with air holes to drop air down on the fire from the top, helping to burn gases coming off of the fire) is used to regulate the burn.  Here I am assuming "air tight" type control, that is air tight enough that it is possible to shut a moderate fire down, maybe even put it out, but shutting of the air.


----------



## mellow (Jan 2, 2013)

This is a pre-epa insert,  those levers are for controlling your air intake,  you should have a damper control somewhere,  might be between the stove and surround to open and close the damper on top of the insert exhaust, then again it might not have one,  never seen a stove from these guys before.

I would have a professional chimney sweep come out and take a look at your setup before you start burning.  Look for one in your area: http://www.csia.org/search


----------



## Jeffg330 (Jan 7, 2013)

For anyone who might be interested, I found out more about my mystery insert after having both of my chimney's  swept (the gentleman I called was last here to sweep in 1998!)

He said its a "knockoff" of a Fisher and the local person who was selling the knockoffs went out of business years ago after being fined for several copyright violations. 

He said both chimneys were in remarkably good condition considering the 15 years between sweepings. He also showed me how to work the controls on the downstairs mystery stove. $270 well spent I suppose





mellow said:


> This is a pre-epa insert,  those levers are for controlling your air intake,  you should have a damper control somewhere,  might be between the stove and surround to open and close the damper on top of the insert exhaust, then again it might not have one,  never seen a stove from these guys before.
> 
> I would have a professional chimney sweep come out and take a look at your setup before you start burning.  Look for one in your area: http://www.csia.org/search


----------



## begreen (Jan 7, 2013)

Please share what you've learned. Who knows when another golden moment will come?


----------



## Jeffg330 (Jan 8, 2013)

begreen said:


> Please share what you've learned. Who knows when another golden moment will come?


 
This is the downstairs stove in our finished basement. You can't see in pic but on front it's marked "firex 3000". The top two nobs pull out and are clearly tagged damper and blower. I tried pulling bottom two nobs but they didn't slide out so I assumed they had no purpose. He showed me that the bottom 2 TURN and open up some to allow more air into the stove...duh...I never thought to try turning them.


----------



## mellow (Jan 8, 2013)

From the looks of the picture you are way to close to the wall and that wood box.  What did the sweep say about that firex stove?


----------



## Jeffg330 (Jan 8, 2013)

mellow said:


> From the looks of the picture you are way to close to the wall and that wood box.  What did the sweep say about that firex stove?



Mellow, the stove is 16 inches from the wall and the box is 18 inches. Too close? The box is ease to move, the stove not so much. 

The sweep said he's never seen the firex 3000 in his 35 years in the business


----------



## gnewton (Oct 29, 2013)

Jeffg330 said:


> This is the downstairs stove in our finished basement. You can't see in pic but on front it's marked "firex 3000". The top two nobs pull out and are clearly tagged damper and blower. I tried pulling bottom two nobs but they didn't slide out so I assumed they had no purpose. He showed me that the bottom 2 TURN and open up some to allow more air into the stove...duh...I never thought to try turning them.
> 
> View attachment 88513


Jeff330, We have one of the Firex 3000's that's looks the same as yours. Have you been able to find out any more about the manufacturer? thanks...


----------



## Jeffg330 (Oct 30, 2013)

gnewton said:


> Jeff330, We have one of the Firex 3000's that's looks the same as yours. Have you been able to find out any more about the manufacturer? thanks...



Haven't been able to find out anything about the Firex 3000 Gnewton. I will say it worked quite well for us though...


----------

